
Samsung Flexible Display at CES 2013 - pajju
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=N3E7fUynrZU
======
utopkara
We are officially in the future, but we still have a long way to go as humans.

Can we just pretend that we didn't see the male chauvinistic side of the ad,
because we'd love to have the technology that is showcased?

It really irks me to the level that the annoyance overwhelms the amazement
from the new technology that was demoed just a minute before.

